# Need players in Columbus, Ohio!



## daddystabz (Aug 6, 2007)

I am putting together campaigns for a couple games and am in need of players!

I am putting together a campaign for Castles and Crusades (Dungeons and Dragons done right...faster paced and more fun).   It will be set in the Warlords of the Accordlands setting and will initially be utilizing the adventures found within the Campaign Adventure Book.  This will be a ton of fun and the adventures will be epic in scope.  What this party does in the game will have direct effects on the setting as a whole!

I am also looking to create a Mutants and Masterminds second edtition group.  This is the best superhero rpg ever made and will be a total blast to play.  I am looking to put together a campaign set within the Marvel Comics universe with a heavy cosmic overtone using famous characters from Marvel that we all know and are familiar with.  If the group would rather though, I would be up for instead running a campaign with custom made characters set within the popular Freedom City campaign world.

For any of these games I'd be willing to meet at one of our local gaming stores and/or even at my girlfriend's apartment where we can be much more laid back.

Any interested people?

You can also e-mail me at jonathan.baldridge@gmail.com


----------



## daddystabz (Aug 7, 2007)

Just a quick update.....I am also interested in Legend of the Five Rings 3rd. edition if any of you are interested as well.


----------



## barna10 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello,

We've got some players and a place for you to play.  You should come to Darkwood Manor's gaming club.  It meets on Thursday nights at 7pm.  There are atleast 3 guys interested in M&M.

Do you play Warlord?  We're always looking players.

You can check out www.DarkwoodManorOnline.com for directions.

Matt
Darklord of the Manor


----------



## Insight (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, I didn't even know that place existed.  Is it new?


----------



## daddystabz (Aug 14, 2007)

That is awesome! I am indeed interested and I will look that place up.  I have all the Warlord book and was going to do a campaign in it, playing through all the adventures in the campaign book using the Castles & Crusades rules system.  C&C is a d20 derivative but sooooo much better.

I am indeed interested in Warlord RPG and M&M.

I am also playing in a Star Wars Saga Edition campaign at The Guardower store.  I am in the process of trying to set up campaigns for Legend of the Five Rings and Rippers (Savage Worlds) as well.

It looks as if you guys at Darkwood play the Warlord CCG.  Would any of you be interested in playing the RPG version of it set in the Castles and Crusades d20 rules?


----------



## barna10 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, the store is new.  We opened in March.  Check us out andlet me know what you think!

www.darkwoodmanoronline.com (directions and store hours)


----------



## Insight (Aug 15, 2007)

daddystabz,  I'm going to check out this store on Thursday, and I'd be interested in checking out C&C and playing M&M as well.  Maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## daddystabz (Aug 21, 2007)

Anyone at this store or away from there interrested?

I'm thinking of a Castles and Crusades Warlords of the Accordlands campaign and a Mutants and Masterminds 2e campaign.  I'm even considering a Legend of the Five Rings 3e campaign.


----------



## Insight (Aug 21, 2007)

My friend and I went in a few times last week, pretty cool.  Need more players.  As I posted earlier, I'd be interested in M&M.


----------

